# Saturday accident at 7-11 Velodrome



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Anybody have an update?


----------



## Muaddib (Feb 21, 2005)

My understanding from colleagues at the hospital is that one gentleman suffered a cervical spine fracture and suffered respiratory arrest. Intubated on scene but care was later withdrawn at the hospital secondary to anoxic brain injury. I have no info on the other rider involved. My condolences to the family.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Merde. 

Thank you.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

It was a pretty bad scene and I am pretty sure it has only gotten worse. Terrible.


----------

